# flat abs...



## fairytale22 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone have favorite ab workouts that show results within a few weeks?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 7, 2006)

I saw a ton of them on Shapefit.com the other day (thanks to a referral by our lovely member, Shimmer).  They break the exercises down by the ab muscle each targets.  Good stuff.  Give it a shot.  HTH


----------



## Shimmer (May 7, 2006)

yes yes yes go to look at shapefit. Some of the exercises are pretty basic and some of them are really really intense!


----------



## pink-xpong (May 7, 2006)

if you want flat abs doing ab exercises wont do it, if you want strong abs work them, if u want a flat stomach you have to lose soem bodyfat, and we all know you cant spot reduce fat


----------



## Wattage (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink-xpong* 
_if you want flat abs doing ab exercises wont do it, if you want strong abs work them, if u want a flat stomach you have to lose soem bodyfat, and we all know you cant spot reduce fat_

 
Please be considerate and remember that not everyone is knowledgable in the field of fitness and health. It is a common misconception that you can spot reduce, hence many people think this. 

Exercises will flatten your abdominals, as this helps to keep what's inside from sagging out (organs, etc.). Unfortunately, most of your body fat sits on top of the abdominal muslces and you miss seeing the fruits of your labour if you are heavier in this area. Thus, the best way to have a tighter, toned stomach is to exercise all abdominal groups, as well as cardio and weight training to reduce overall body fat.


----------



## Wattage (May 7, 2006)

The lovely Shimmer posted some interactive exercise ball workouts that will help tone your abs. If you scroll down, I have listed the muscles worked for each of the demos.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42594

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink-xpong* 
_if you want flat abs doing ab exercises wont do it, if you want strong abs work them, if u want a flat stomach you have to lose soem bodyfat, and we all know you cant spot reduce fat_

 
if all one does is cut calories and lose body fat once the weight is off, one will simply look like a "skinny fat" person. 
Working the abdominal muscles and pulling them in, so to speak, will reduce the appearance of the 'pooch' most women get.
You are correct in that body fat must be lost in the process of showing nice abs, however, losing body fat alone will not create the appearance of a nice stomach.


----------



## mitsukai (May 8, 2006)

thats so friggin true. i have the killer-est ab muscles ever, you can feel all the definition and everything, but since i still have this cute layer of pudge over them.. i just look like i have a bit of a belly. darn, hahaha. gotta love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i love my abs!


----------



## fairytale22 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for the input everyone, I'll check out the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah I've heard the lowering fat percentage thing but working out never hurts does it?


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_thats so friggin true. i have the killer-est ab muscles ever, you can feel all the definition and everything, but since i still have this cute layer of pudge over them.. i just look like i have a bit of a belly. darn, hahaha. gotta love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i love my abs!_

 
hehe you're so cute! i just tell myself im more evolved to stay warm... =)


----------



## mitsukai (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_hehe you're so cute! i just tell myself im more evolved to stay warm... =)_

 
lol amen sista!

i dunno, i've come to accept it. and i think thats more important. i know two things: i eat pretty decently for a girl my age, and i take pretty good care of myself (water, sleep, etc), and secondly, i don't have much fat on me and so if i want to get that little pudge off, i'm gonna have to be a superstar at working out and eating. there comes a point where it's easier to accept it than to fight it, hahaha. i know those abs are under there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's cool, instead of me freaking out all the time and saying i'm fat. i look MORE potbellied with killer abs, but DUDE, i can do more ab work than anyone i KNOW


----------



## fairytale22 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_lol amen sista!

i dunno, i've come to accept it. and i think thats more important. i know two things: i eat pretty decently for a girl my age, and i take pretty good care of myself (water, sleep, etc), and secondly, i don't have much fat on me and so if i want to get that little pudge off, i'm gonna have to be a superstar at working out and eating. there comes a point where it's easier to accept it than to fight it, hahaha. i know those abs are under there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's cool, instead of me freaking out all the time and saying i'm fat. i look MORE potbellied with killer abs, but DUDE, i can do more ab work than anyone i KNOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually I'm so similar...ie. I can do like 100+ crunches in under a minute and esp. from the core work we do at swimming my abs are way better than ppl at school but I hate the little fat flab...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Anyone have favorite ab workouts that show results within a few weeks?_

 

"military style workouts" worked for me im 26 with 2 kids ages 7 and 2 people freak out when they see me b/c they cant believe that i have kids cause my stomach is so flat.

30 min sessions everyday 6 inches varius styles to work upper and lower and sides.  then i do 20  mins of cardio on the treadmill.

"its not how many u do" but how u do them some people think that u have to do crazy amounts of reps to get result. 

Another good one is Pilates "yea outch thats a work out for sure builds a strong core"


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Exercises will flatten your abdominals, as this helps to keep what's inside from sagging out (organs, etc.). Unfortunately, most of your body fat sits on top of the abdominal muslces and you miss seeing the fruits of your labour if you are heavier in this area. Thus, the best way to have a tighter, toned stomach is to exercise all abdominal groups, as well as cardio and weight training to reduce overall body fat._

 

Well said!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

man i should have just done 1 big post, sorry for all the post gals.  Another thing i wanted to mention is wearing "NEOPRENE SHORTS" that also helped me keeping my body temp up around trouble areas like stomach, sides, hips, and lol BOOTY.  I got some great results wearing the shorts and doing the work outs, this helps with slimming those areas by sweating off the inches.  Sounds crazy but it really works.  take it from someone that went from a size 15 in pants to a size 3  anyhow im wish u good luck with the abs


----------



## Wattage (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_man i should have just done 1 big post, sorry for all the post gals.  Another thing i wanted to mention is wearing "NEOPRENE SHORTS" that also helped me keeping my body temp up around trouble areas like stomach, sides, hips, and lol BOOTY.  I got some great results wearing the shorts and doing the work outs, this helps with slimming those areas by sweating off the inches.  Sounds crazy but it really works.  take it from someone that went from a size 15 in pants to a size 3  anyhow im wish u good luck with the abs_

 
HRG - thank you for all your input! 

I just wanted to note that neoprene suits of any kind are cautioned against in physical activity. They help you feel thinner by dropping water weight. Unfortunately, this isn't very healthy for your body. I know the shorts only cover a small area, but it is the practice that remains of concern. In the late 1990's, a wrestler died while exercising in a rubber body suit, trying to lose water weight to qualify for a lower weight class in his wrestling match. 

I know this is a very extreme example, but I just wanted to put it out there to raise awareness. Not allowing your body proper room to breathe and cool during exercise can be very problematic. If you wish to use a neoprene device of any sort during physical activity, be sure to run it by your GP.


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2006)

Something to consider, 
If you get used to wearing 'looser' clothes most of the time instead of clothes that skim the body, your body will kind of heffalump itself and not maintain the taut shape as well.
Don't believe me?
Wear overalls and a hoodie for a week, then slip into your snug looking jeans. :/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_HRG - thank you for all your input! 

I just wanted to note, that neoprene suits, of any kind, are cautioned against in physical activity. They help you feel thinner by dropping water weight. Unfortunately, this isn't very healthy for your body. I know the shorts only cover a small area, but it is the practice that remains of concern. In the late 1990's, a wrestler died while exercising in a rubber body suit, trying to lose water weight to qualify for a lower weight class in his wrestling match. 

I know this is a very extreme example, but I just wanted to put it out there to raise awareness. Not allowing your body proper room to breath and cool during exercise can be very problematic. If you wish to use a neoprene device of any sort during physical activity, be sure to run it by your GP. 




_

 
Bumpty bump ^ i totaly agree with you, the last thing i wanted is to do put something out there that could hurt anyone in anyway.  I was just giving examples of what i did to loose weight, everyone is different in every way.  But i am glad that you posted the "Pros and Cons" of the shorts, Thanks i didnt even think of doing that myself.


----------



## farra712 (Jun 5, 2006)

I always reccomend this to people and they usually don't even look into it because it is not as popular as some other types or brands of exercise stuff, but check out t-tapp.com in the try before you buy section and do the one for a flatter stomach (Called Organs in place/Half Frogs).  You see results in 10 days.  I lost a good deal of inches on this exercise program, because it works by tightening the muscle that holds your organs in their correct alignment.  This way, your body's systems can work better which makes your metabolism more efficient, and so even though you may not be doing "cardio" you are burning calories and fat and you will see a difference!  The workout videos can be a little costly, but they work better than anything I have ever tried and in a lot less time.  Good luck with whatever you decide, and even if you decide not to try it, you at least have to see the before and after pictures on the site!  They are incredible!


----------

